# Changes to labour laws in china means costly bikes?



## leviathans_child (May 23, 2008)

I had a guy in the bike store today trying to tell me that the 09 giant models were going to be 20% more expensive due to changes to labour laws in china. Coupled with the fact carbons getting harder to get because they're making so many planes out of the shiit, and aluminum's never been more expensive. I buy a new giant about once a year...20% is a hefty increase...

any truth to this?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Aren't high end Giants made in Taiwan?


----------



## leviathans_child (May 23, 2008)

Italianrider76 said:


> Aren't high end Giants made in Taiwan?


lol maybe


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

For the most part, I enjoy supporting my LBS by buying stuff from them, as they've given lots of useful tips. 

But it's corny lines like "bike prices are rising due to global warming/the city paving the street/fuel costs", etc., that make me reconsider.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Working in an LBS, albeit not one that carries Giant, I can vouch for the price increases. We are seeing costs go up between 8 and 15% on most of the Treks and Specialized bikes that we carry. However, the cost increases are due primarily to freight costs.
And, you're right, Giant's carbon bikes and higher end aluminum are made in Taiwan.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Pretty much everything is getting more expensive. Freight, labor, and materials will be going up secondary to the rise in oil prices. 20% sounds about right from what I have heard but it is unlikely new China labor laws factor into the equation much. Giant is built in next door Taiwan but designed in the United States.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

leviathans_child said:


> I buy a new giant about once a year.


That must be nice. I get a new Giant every time my old frame cracks. That does not happen often. I've been on a Giant MTB since 2002, and I am only on my second frame.

I have heard this rumor of 15-20% increases mentioned several times now.


----------



## leviathans_child (May 23, 2008)

rkj__ said:


> That must be nice. I get a new Giant every time my old frame cracks. That does not happen often. I've been on a Giant MTB since 2002, and I am only on my second frame.
> 
> I have heard this rumor of 15-20% increases mentioned several times now.



after 3 in a row...i probably wont buy another giant this year...i can hear a tcube calling my name :thumbsup:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Just another reason not to ride a Giant. 

You can't really be suggetsing that Chinese labor laws should stay soft so we can have slightly cheaper bikes, can you?


----------

